# Tiger Koi HMPK ♂ + Orange Marble Black Copper HM ♀



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

spawning "success" today.

i didnt know what name to give this beautiful male before, but i have a good idea now... his name is Dinkus, here's what makes Dinkus special:
1) rather than build a bubblenest under the leaves i provided him, he decides to build without it.
2) rather than build a bubblenest under open space, he decides to build in a thicket (which is rather leading to complications with trying to spawn)
3) he's rather brutish with the female (even during spawning) as opposed to the other male last time. he likes to slap her and knock eggs out of the nest...
4) eggs spread out all over and below the nest (and he might not be able to access them since they're hidden amongst the plant matter...
5) does not know how to blow eggs into the nest. they keep on falling out.

well... here's to a smaller spawn... if he doesnt eat them all afterwards... what a... dinkus.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

photo of spawn in progress... debating whether to switch the male in with the female and letting her take the shift... she's currently removed.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Woo nice congrats! hope you have alot of eggs  and hope dinkus does his work


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

He's all but abandoned the nest. He does not know how to web. Doesn't even try to put them into the nest-- thinks they are fry and can swim up into the nest themselves.... Idiot. I hope the eggs don't go bad.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Poor guy... hopefully he'll learn.

I'm nervous but excited about mine.

Hope yours turns out well.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

ok hopefully he fertilized them, if he did then they can still hatch...if he isnt doing a good job at keeping them in a nest or cluster maybe u can move him and let them hatch on their own... i have done that before and it worked ...only problem is that the water level in the tank must be 6 inches or less from the bottom of the tank so the babies dont drown


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I've heard of that.

Could be worse. At least he's not eating them, found out from one breeder on another site who had a handsome black and white dragon, great colors but he wasn't that great of a parent either so you're not alone, Amphirion.

Hopefully it'll work out. I love Koi bettas, they're so beautiful.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks guys. 
@bettaboyshiva- yeah, i try to keep my water levels low when breeding, approx 3-4 inches max, saves the male time and energy going up and down.

@tealhoundogg- seriously... how unfortunate; cant always have everything.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

semi-successful fertilization? eggs starting to hatch. maybe 50.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

amphirion said:


> @tealhoundogg- seriously... how unfortunate; cant always have everything.


Yeah it's sad. Glad that some are hatching. 

I have a spawn log as well.

Hope things work out for yours.


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

any pictures?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

congrats some hatched!! no need to worry jus keep them alive and feed on time they starve easily...smaller spawns grow faster as well.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

ASmith1985 said:


> any pictures?


nothing much to shoot right now. if you want a reference check my other spawn log.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

he might not be the best male ive used for breeding, but he's getting the job done...


----------



## ASmith1985 (May 12, 2014)

Sweet! Love it!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

male removed.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

amphirion said:


> male removed.


How'd he react?

Hope he's not too heartbroken.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Any pics of the parents?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

@teal: a pea sized mass of white worms makes depression disappear.
@matt: pics of the individuals are posted here and there on the forum.
Female: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=358658
Male: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=378666


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Wow, he snapped out of that empty nest syndrome pretty quick.


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

looking good!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

kids having plenty of infusoria to eat. dense colonies of them aggregating on the sides of the tank--at this point, im going to bypass the microworms and go straight into bbs. no need to foul up the water if i dont have to.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Anything new?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

nothing worth reporting.... kids are still tiny. gonna try bbs midweek.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Oh, it's quiet on my end too.

My female though has been doing the submissive pose lately...so I'll probably be putting her and Cole together again this week.

Sounds like the fry are doing ok. What about the parents?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

parents are just fine.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

That's good. 

I've heard of some males going through an 'empty nest syndrome' type of rut.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Depends on how heavily invested the father was. My other male fell into a rut for a few days, but again, white worms make everyone happy. Dinkus was a bit of a ditz so he wasn't as devastated.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

True. I'm hoping my male doesn't take the 'joys of parenthood' lightly. 

Some bettas seem to pull the plug and others...not so much. I read about one breeder who kept the male in the tank with the fry after they started swimming on their own. Didn't eat them or anything but that's probably a rare case.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Male needs to be well fed in that case-- a large tank also helps. Any fry he eats usually is due to culling.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Would an 8 gallon work? that's the size I have but I'll still probably separate him... I'm thinking of getting another silk plant to add and putting a terra cotta pot or jar in as a hiding place


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Since you're new at breeding bettas, I'd wisely advise you not to attempt it. The larger the tank, the less likely the male is to cull.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Not attempt what?

Sorry... a little confused here.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

attempt keeping the male with the fry indefinitely.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Oh no, I wouldn't try that. I've heard at least two cases where breeders left the male with the fry and he didn't try to eat them but that's probably rare and I'm sort of nervous about if he'll care for the nest when there's eggs in it. I have seen him repair nests he's built before, he's even added on to his previous one. My male isn't extremely aggressive and neither is my female. They've flared at each other but for the most part they seem to get along. She's been showing her stripes more than usual and this is regardless of if she sees him or not.

I take it that's a good thing.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

sadly, i decided to abandon this project, all the fry eventually died out--too weak. i need another sire. preferably orange. i tried a reverse spawning with his sibling and my best male, but the female was too large for him to wrap around. shame.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

So sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

so i lied about completely closing shop--i found some kids that happened to survive after the fact.

looking like poor metallic bicolors at the moment. wishing for the marble gene to kick in soon.
male 1:

























male 2, better branching on this one, but less aggressive:

























and one of their sisters:


----------

